# Study Shaolin Kempo/Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu?



## KempoShaun (Feb 19, 2007)

Greetings!  For those who don't know me, my name is Shaun Seifer and I am a long standing member of the Shaolin Kempo/Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu lineage.  Recently I had neurosurgery, which has put my Martial Arts training and teaching on hold for a while.  During some recent meditations, I decided that instead of just waiting to get better to get back into the arts, I would give something back for the 26 years of ups and downs (mostly ups) they have given me.  In this capacity I contacted one of the men I most admire in the Martial Arts community, Professor Michael Rash, the US Mainland President of Grandmaster Victor "Sonny" Gascon's Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu.  For those who may not know, if you train in Shaolin Kempo from the Presare->Cerio->Villari, or many of the break off lineages (USSD, Masters, etc...), you are more than likely training in Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu.  Have 1 -5 pinion?  1- 5 Kata?  Statue of the Crane?  The original 30 combinations/defensive maneuvers?  You're doing Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu.  

I have been in constant contact with Professor Rash over the last week, looking for ways to continue to spread the knowledge of Great Grandmaster Gascon to the hundreds of thousands of people who don't know that they owe their training in Kempo to this man.  I therefore ask that you read up on your art and lineage at http://www.karazenpogoshinjutsu.com/

In addition, we are looking for testimonials, pictures, remembrances of meetings with Grandmaster Gascon, or even if you haven't met him, musings about how his art, in whatever school or organization you may have learnt it from, has changed your life, saved your life or brought you bonds of friendship you otherwise may not have experienced without training in SKK and/or Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu.  If you find that this is your discipline, I also highly suggest joining the KGSBBS (http://www.karazenpogoshinjutsu.com/join.html).

I will be working in conjunction with Sensei Ken Swan, of Duncan's Martial Arts Academy, to try and get many of these writings up on the Karazenpo website, and continue to spread the legacy of Great Grandmaster Gascon's Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu.  Please feel free to submit any writings, and if you wish to include a photo to put a face to the name, along with permission to post them, to me at: KarazenpoShaun@gmail.com 

For non submissions or just for more info, I can be reached at: KempoShaun@gmail.com

Due to webspace bandwidth, not all submissions can be posted.  By submitting an article to us, you give Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu or any of it's assigned representatives the right to edit your post in the case of spelling or grammar mistakes.


----------



## MJS (Feb 21, 2007)

Mod Note

Thread move to Organizations.

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------

